# Mushrooms à la Cage



## Guest (Aug 19, 2020)

Interesting little article from The Guardian about Cage and mushrooms:
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/aug/19/mushrooms-mortality-john-cage-fungi-mycology


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

from the article, because it reminds me of "_Surprises are foolish things. The pleasure is not enhanced, and the inconvenience is often considerable..."._Jane AustenEmma(1815);

"Unlike many of his creative contemporaries, Cage had no interest in mushrooms of the hallucinogenic variety and little time for those who considered them sacred fodder. "Nothing is more sacred than any other thing," he once said, deftly summing up his democratic aesthetic. "We should wash our dishes and brush our teeth, and forget about one thing being sacred and another not."


----------

